# Installing Cgminer 3.7.2 in linux



## Outlawed

So I've only been mining for about a month but I've acquired 3 extra GPUs and the rest of the parts needed for a full time mining rig in that time frame.







PTS got me into it all but now I'm looking to branch out some, so of course cgminer is a must.

I'm running linux mint 16 and all was going fine with drivers, overclocks, and the clpts miner for PTS. Cgminer seems to be not wanting to go so smoothly.

From everything I have researched you need to extract the tar.gz file and then cd into the extracted directory and run

Code:



Code:


./cgminer -n

to make sure it's picking up the GPUs correctly.

Edit: So apparently I DO have the cgminer file. Although when I type in the above code, I get...

Code:



Code:


cgminer: -n: unrecognized option

So I know it's something obvious I'm missing but it's driving me nuts. I have done the obvious google searching for this exact problem and have yet to come across any solutions or suggestions.

I also followed tried to follow this guide...
https://coinaxis.com/index.php/news/entry/how-to-configure-linux-and-build-cgminer-for-bitcoin-and-litecoin

I installed all the dependencies and I already had all the drivers and the SDK installed. When I got to the ADL drivers I ran into an error there as well after typing in only the second command listed (not to mention the ./audogen.sh that's suggested is again nowhere in my directory)...

Code:



Code:


$ mkdir ADL
$ mv ADL_SDK_5.0.zip ADL
mv: cannot stat 'ADL_SDK 5.0.zip': No such file or directory

So I just tried to skip over that to the "Build Cgminer" section. I used the exact same code listed except my SDK is in a folder labeled "AMDAPP" so I subbed out the "AMD-APP-SDK-v2.8.1.0-RC-lnx32" in the code and subbed in the correct "AMDAPP" in both neccisary places.

When I run that it seems to go through some compiling before I get back the start of the "Configuration Options Summary:" but there are only 4 lines of information listed as so...

Code:



Code:


     libcurl(GBT+getwork).: Enabled: -lcurl
     curses.TUI...................: Found: -lncurses
     OpenCL.......................: NOT FOUND. GPU mining support DISABLED
configure: error: No mining configured in

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Follow this exactly, do not skip over anything. If you run into something that does not work then post back.

http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-rig-linux/


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Follow this exactly, do not skip over anything. If you run into something that does not work then post back.
> 
> http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-rig-linux/


Thanks for the help. The problem there is if I follow that directly then I'm using xubuntu. I really would prefer to stick to linux mint. I'm not sure if this guide will work or not but I'll try it.

I mean if I have to then I'll switch the distro but that will be a last resort. I had no problem with drivers, overclocks, and running clpts.

Also that guide goes off cgminer 2.11.4. Wouldn't it be better to use the latest GPU version, 3.7.2? The problem there is that 3.7.2 doesn't seem to have the cgminer file to run in the directory. This is what confuses me so much since I'm pretty sure I have seen 3.7.2 guides referencing that file.

I'm getting the download from what I believe to be the official source HERE.


----------



## Outlawed

Any word? I'll use xubuntu if I have to but the word on the street is 3.7.2 is the cgminer I need to be running.


----------

